# 3 new siggys



## Auravir (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm going to phase these in through the rest of the year.

Let me know what you think. (They might need some resizing)


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking nice and interesting.I like the first and the second one.But the first is too big.We agreed here in the forum that our siggies should be of 600x200 pixels in maximal size.It would be appreciated if you could adjust these to the requirement.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 21, 2009)

Can do


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2009)

I really like the 2nd one the best, you can see just enough. Nice!


----------



## imalko (Aug 21, 2009)

I like the first one with P-38 the most. Good job. After resizing it should be prefect. You could crop out that vertical white line on the left side of the picture, though.

Second is very nice too, but the last one...I don't know. Somehow it's just too dark...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't say I really like any of them. Plus I would say they are all too big. But all the same, nice work.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok I reduced the size, and changed a few things around. Any better?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2009)

Excellent.Both are looking great.But it seems that it would be better if your nick in the first one could be put a little bit down and right.Or moved to the bottom left corner.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 22, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes like that.


----------

